# very funny horses video



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

that was so cute!!!!!thanks for sharing


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww that was cute!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

those are the budweiser horses! they are adorable...theres tons more of those videos on youtube.ill post some.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

these ones are cute too.i love the donkey one!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

The top one in chasin the dreams post is my FAVORITE! I've LOVED that one since the first time I saw it.


----------



## HorseLoveGal (Oct 22, 2008)

*Thanks  i saw it in new website...*

i found this movie in a new charming video site for horses.. it's look really cool  website ..it's call horsestube.com

here the link HorsesTube.com


----------

